# Left tire humming/growl at low speed



## yellow bullet (Aug 15, 2009)

hey everyone just purchased a 05 m6 gto and the left front tire is making a humming or growling noise kind of like a loose tire if u have every herd that noise before checked the lug nuts they are tight and the noise goes away after 30mph so i dont think its a wheel bearing any advice thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Inspect the backside of the tire for groves in the tire, or the tire making contact with the strut. If you see wear marks on the tire it may indicate a strut rub problem.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

What size tires and rims do you have?

Larry


----------



## yellow bullet (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks ill check i have 245/45/17


----------



## cdr5y7 (Nov 16, 2009)

i have the same problem and have been trying to figure out what to do. iv seen people throwing in spacers in the rear but what should we do to take care of the fronts?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

If the inside of your tires are cupping it can cause a growling sound as you're slowing down. You'll also get noise a faster speeds but it will be more of a constant hum instead of an oscillating growl. I had that happen with the low profile tires I had on my Olds Intrigue and Maxima. I just removed the wheels and tires from my Maxima because I got tired of the noise due to cupping. On my Intrigue I first thought it was a wheel bearing. After changing the wheel bearings before I gave the car to my daughter, the growling was still there. When I took the larger wheels and tires off and put the factory wheels and tires back on the sound went away. That's when I noticed that the tires were cupping and was causing the excessive noise.


----------

